# "Gin" Seltzer



## tubbsy (1/4/21)

Has anyone used spirit essences to flavour a seltzer? I'm considering using a Strawberry gin essence, with maybe a bit extra strawberry essence but I'm not sure on the amounts required. I'd have though one bottle of essence (which makes 2.25L of gin) would be enough for the gin flavour and just needs more strawberry flavour.


----------



## Hangover68 (1/4/21)

Try it and see, i did a pineapple selzter and added cordial to the keg for a little extra flavour and the wife likes it.


----------

